
Show HN: ShareSEER- Research tool for investors - shareseer
https://shareseer.com/
======
shareseer
ShareSEER is a research tool for investors. We are excited to announce the
launch V 1.3 of ShareSEER. We now have:

\- A real time insider filing dashboard -
[https://shareseer.com/today/insiders](https://shareseer.com/today/insiders) .
View live sales and purchases of stocks by company insiders! Get information
one day faster than in major brokerages. Filter by existing companies.

\- A risk extractor which highlights unique risks for S & P 500 companies. e.g
-
[https://shareseer.com/analysis/risks?tick=MOS](https://shareseer.com/analysis/risks?tick=MOS)

-We augment the existing feature of searching for 10-k/10-Q's for a given company with a.) Recent Insider filing information when available b.) Extracted risks for S & P 500 companies. E.g [https://shareseer.com/search?q=KLAC](https://shareseer.com/search?q=KLAC)

\- Super fast infrastructure. We have rewritten the previous generation
infrastructure to a blazing fast go server.

We are still learning what investors want to know. This tool is born from the
pain we faced as individual investors. We want to level the playing field
between what the big investors know and what we know. We would love to hear
your feedback to make ShareSEER even better. Please check it out. One more
thing. For now- ShareSEER is free!

